# ATI Radeon HD 4670 vs GT120/130



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

bonsoir

comment se situe cette carte par rapport aux GT120 et GT130 proposés sur les recents/anciens imac ?


----------



## Cybry (21 Octobre 2009)

Elle est nettement plus puissante.
Les GT 120/130 étaient des ressucées des 8600, réestampillées 9600 avec 100Mhz de plus, puis à nouveau renommées en GT120 avec un die plus petit (ça fait des années que nVidia mène une politique de renommage commercial du même chip pour mobile).  

Score des GT120 à 3Dmark06 (ok, c'est un critère Windows, mais pour les performances des GPU ca reste un bon indicateur) : environ 5500 (5000 à 6000, dépend du CPU de la machine).

Le 4670 est un  nouveau GPU pour mobile (pour rappel, Apple n'insère que des GPU mobiles dans ses iMac), 
Score 3Dmark06 : environ 7000  (6500 à 7500 selon le CPU de la machine).

Voir : http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4670.13881.0.html


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

ok merci

donc meme la nouvelle cg est meilleure que celle proposee en option precedemment


----------



## Kyu (21 Octobre 2009)

Le gros problème, avec les benchmark de la 4670, ils sont fait avec des laptop. Et sur le lien de Cybry, dans une résolution de 1024x768.

Or, le 21,5" à une résolution de 1920x1080. Trois fois plus de pixels à gérer !!!

Si c'est pour jouer, Wow par exemple, est-ce que ce sera suffisant ?


----------



## Damze (21 Octobre 2009)

Et sur du 27" ? J'imagine même pas la charge demandé à la GPU rien que pour l'affichage :s 
Je crois que c'est même pas la peine de penser jouer à Crysis en High sur bootcamp


----------



## Cybry (21 Octobre 2009)

Sur la page de Notebookcheck que j'indiquais, la 4670 est testée sur dell studio xps 16 notamment (voir sous la barre de score 3Dmark2006 le lien 'more details'), en 1280*1024, avec un score de 6828 points.
Ces portables Dell ont souvent un écran 1920x1024, et une 4670, et les quelques utilisateurs que je connais en sont très contents :
- wow sans souci en résolution native, high details,
- crisis en moyen/élevé mais pas en résolution native (il faut redescendre en 1440/900 par exemple), pour autour de 35 fps en moyen, autour de 25 en high.

Des détails sont donnés en bas de la page notebookcheck jeu par jeu.

Quoiqu'il en soit ca reste une très bonne puce, bien bien meilleure que les ge9400, et plus abordable que les 4850.


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

Effectivement j'ai été voir Notebookcheck moi aussi, et pour des puces mobiles, ce sont clairement de bonnes puces, quand les GT120/130 ne font pas mieux que la 9600M GT des MacBook Pro.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

bon, en tout cas, meme sans aller vers la 4850 du modele 27", le 4670 est vraiment une bonne carte

meilleure que sur les gammes precedentes


----------



## Kyu (21 Octobre 2009)

Oui, je n'avais pas vu le lien sur les tests laptop :hein: !

Et effectivement, l'écran du Dell est en 1920x1080. Par contre la 4670 à 1 Go de DDR3.

Le iMac a 256Mo de GDDR3. Cette Ram est un peux plus rapide, mais il y en à moins...

Attendons les prochains test. Mais c'est vraiment dommage que le 21 ne puisse pas profiter de la 4850...


----------



## davcetro (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Quelle est la meilleur carte pour applications photo principalement;

GEFORCE GT130 avec 512 Mo ou radeon 4670 avec 256Mo? J' hésite entre le nouveau imac(21.5) et le modèle précédent en promo(24")
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

l'ati

regarde le lien plus haut


----------



## davcetro (27 Octobre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> l'ati
> 
> regarde le lien plus haut



Ok merci. Je t' avouerai que c' est un peu du chinois pour moi. Mais le fait que la gt 130 est 512Mo et la radeon 256Mo ne change rien?


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Octobre 2009)

En performance non. ça ne change qu'en volume traité mais la ATI compense largement par sa puissance.


----------



## Cybry (27 Octobre 2009)

La 4850 est intrinsèquement plus puissante que la 4670.
La mémoire sera par contre une facteur limitant pour appliquer des filtres ou l'antialiasing (dégradation des performances importante à prévoir si AA et AF activés sur des résolutions élevées, et si la carte n'a pas assez de mémoire pour suivre).
Il y a tout un tas d'articles là dessus sur hardware.fr (mais là je n'ai pas le courage d'aller les chercher pour les linker..)


----------



## Karma-design (11 Novembre 2009)

Je me permet de relancer ce fil qui intéresse du monde et se voit souvent commenté par des gens qui, croyant bien faire, induisent tout le monde en erreur. 

Tous les GPU des Imacs sont des GPU mobiles, or Apple leur donne toujours des dénominations de GPU de PC fixe, sûrement pour éviter de souligner que l'Imac est construit sur une architecture de PC portable. 
La tromperie sur les GPU existe depuis le début. Aucun nom de GPU donne par Apple ne correspond, il a donc fallu regarder les fiches techniques et voilà ce qui en ressort :

La 8800GS est une 8800mGT (64 sp, 512Mo bus 256bits)
La GT130 est une 9800mGS (64 sp, 512Mo bus 256bits)
Les HD4850 et 4670 sont des versions mobiles. 

Pour voir les performances a partir de la, allez sur notebookcheck. La GT120 je ne sais pas exactement mais elle est moins bonne que toutes les autres, a priori c'est une sorte de 9600m ou 8600m.

HD4850m>GT130(9800mGS)>8800gs(8800mGT)>4670m>GT120>HD2600XT>9400m

La 4850 est supérieure a la GT130 d'environ 15%. L'écart entre GT130 et 8800GS est de l'ordre de 15% aussi. La 4670 est légèrement inférieure a la 8800gs et les GT120/HD2600/etc... Sont assez loin derrière, surtout les HD2600 qui sont aujourd'hui vraiment dépassées. Le 9400m n'en parlons pas.  

Je me suis renseigne pendant plusieurs heures pour arriver a savoir tout ça, je suis ouvert aux remarques s'il vous semble que j'ai fait une erreur. 

Sources : Diverses, anglaises et francaises, new2mac, netbookcheck, forums...


----------



## choumou (11 Novembre 2009)

Karma-design a dit:


> Je me permet de relancer ce fil qui intéresse du monde et se voit souvent commenté par des gens qui, croyant bien faire, induisent tout le monde en erreur.
> 
> Tous les GPU des Imacs sont des GPU mobiles, or Apple leur donne toujours des dénominations de GPU de PC fixe, sûrement pour éviter de souligner que l'Imac est construit sur une architecture de PC portable.
> La tromperie sur les GPU existe depuis le début. Aucun nom de GPU donne par Apple ne correspond, il a donc fallu regarder les fiches techniques et voilà ce qui en ressort :
> ...



Moi ce que j'en dis, c'est que certains utilisateurs s'en moque complètement du chipset graphique du moment que ça marche, pour quelqu'un qui joue ou qui utilise des programmes l'utilisant ok c'est important.
Moi j'ai la gt120 et j'en suis très satisfait, je fait exactement tout ce que je veux et même du montage vidéo en hd 720p et ça tourne nickel donc qu'elle intérêt pour moi et pour beaucoup d'autre dans mon cas d'avoir une carte surpuissante si on l'utilise à même pas 10%.


----------



## Karma-design (11 Novembre 2009)

Certes, la plupart des gens ont pas compris que les cartes graphiques ne sont vraiment exploitées que dans le rendu 3D et décodage HD. 
Certains pensent par exemple que pour afficher le bureau il vaut mieux une carte puissante, alors que n'importe quel chipset gère aisément deux écrans maintenant. De plus, le plus petit chipset HD actuel décode sans souci la HD.
La seule source de grosse demande en ressources reste la 3D.

Mais je comprends pas trop l'intérêt de ton post, certes beaucoup de personnes n'ont pas l'utilisé d'une grosse CG, mais il me semble utile de détailler les CG pour ceux qui en ont besoin, afin qu'ils puissent faire leur achat en étant éclairés !


----------



## choumou (11 Novembre 2009)

Oui oui je disais pas ça pour toi, désolé si tu l'a mal pris, d'ailleurs merci pour ces précisions. Je voulais juste donner mon point de vue.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Novembre 2009)

Apple garde encore l'architecture mobile pour les cartes alors qu'ils l'ont abandonné pour les processeurs? 

Quand je vois la consommation électrique des nouveaux iMacs (autant qu'un PC quoi, bien plus que la génération précédente) j'avoue être étonné. Les 100watts de différence entre le 24 et le 27 sont seulement du à l'écran et au processeur?


----------



## Damze (11 Novembre 2009)

Karma-design a dit:


> La GT130 est une 9800mGS (64 sp, 512Mo bus 256bits)



J'aurais donc une 9800m GS dans mon iMac...Hum...entre ceux qui disait que c'étais une 9650M et ceux qui disait que c'étais une 9600 et ceux qui disaient une 9800....on saurait jamais je crois, à moins d'interroger un ingénieur de chez Nvidia.

Je joue un peu sur Bootcamp (même trop) mais je n'arrive pas à bien voir les performances de cette carte, tout ce que je peux vous dire, c'est quelle supporte Crysis en High sans problème (malgré les ventilos qui se mettent à tourner très vite au bout d'1heure), Fallout 3 tourne impec en High et Need For Speed Shift reste jouable (quelques saccades) en résolution native (1920*1200)avec des réglages médium sans trop chauffer


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Novembre 2009)

Bah tu sais, Bioshock tourne sans problème sur mon bébé en résolution native. Alors même si les macs ont pas les cartes les plus puissantes, on est quand même pas à plaindre, non?


----------



## Karma-design (11 Novembre 2009)

@Choumou : Ok pas de souci 

@Darkmoineau : Ils sont passés aux CPU fixes pour économiser (sur les C2D), et gagner en puissance (I5/I7) mais ils ont sûrement pas refait l'architecture entière de l'Imac, donc GPU mobile encore on en est sûrs à 99%. Pour les 100W, rien que l'écran 24->27' consomme plus, et les I5/I7/C2D consomment nettement plus que les anciens C2Dm/Em, donc rien d'étonnant. Enfin, à propos de "se plaindre".. Personne ne se plaint ici je crois :jap:


@Damze : Ce que j'avance n'est pas que pure spéculation, cela correspond aux fiches techniques (64sp, 512Mo, 256bits, etc..) et a été vérifié par des personnes qui ont démonté les Imac, notamment une personne ici même qui a confirmé avoir vu les références de la 9800mGS sur une pseudo GT130. Donc tu peux prendre ça comme une  vérité


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Novembre 2009)

Okay. Nan je demande car même si je vois pas ou ils peuvent caser quelque chose de gros genre les 5xxx, je n'était pas sûre pour les 4650 et 4850.


----------



## Karma-design (11 Novembre 2009)

Regarde même une HD4850, c'est gros. Et le dégagement thermique est passable dans un boitier ouvert et ventile, mais dans un iMac aussi petit, le gpu mobile est le seul possible.


----------



## Damze (11 Novembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah tu sais, Bioshock tourne sans problème sur mon bébé en résolution native. Alors même si les macs ont pas les cartes les plus puissantes, on est quand même pas à plaindre, non?



Je n'ai jamais dit que mon iMac était pas assez puissant pour mes jeux 
Non non je pense qu'on est pas à plaindre à ce niveau là ^^

PS : Toi aussi tu l'appelle ton Bébé ton mac ? xD


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Novembre 2009)

@ Damze J'avoue, et elle a même un petit nom  (Petit, léger, doux et mignon c'est forcément une petite fille  ) 

Prudence.

Première fois qu'un appareil électronique que je nomme n'a pas le nom d'un robot star wars. (faut dire qu'entre R2-D2, Whistler, T3-M4 et HK-47 ça fais pas mal.)

@Karma-design:

Bah oui effectivement, ou la mettre.


----------



## lynyx77 (11 Novembre 2009)

Karma-design a dit:


> HD4850m>GT130(9800mGS)>8800gs(8800mGT)>4670m>GT120>HD2600XT>9400m
> 
> La 4850 est supérieure a la GT130 d'environ 15%. L'écart entre GT130 et 8800GS est de l'ordre de 15% aussi. La 4670 est légèrement inférieure a la 8800gs et les GT120/HD2600/etc... Sont assez loin derrière, surtout les HD2600 qui sont aujourd'hui vraiment dépassées. Le 9400m n'en parlons pas.


 
Slt,

J'ai aussi recoupé les informations officielles de chaque GPU et croisé les données de divers mag pour les GPU mobiles.
Le classement final donne plutot ceci

HD4850m>4670m>GT130(9800mGS)>GT120>HD2600XT>9400m


----------



## Karma-design (11 Novembre 2009)

Go notebookcheck, fait Hd4670m vs 9800mGS et tu verras qui est devant 
(9800mGS bien sur). Sur le reste on est ok. La HD4670m est moins bonne que 8800mGT en théorie mais semble aussi bonne ou un peu supérieure dans les tests Imac. Mais je laisse GT130 devant 4670


----------



## lynyx77 (12 Novembre 2009)

J'ai fait la comparaison sur le site mais en choisissant la 4670m et la GT130 mobile
la 4670 est devant.

Il existe la GT130 mobile et la GT130 'standard' il faut faire l'equivalence depuis la mobile sinon cela change la comparaison.

Tu dis bien que les Imac ont tous eu des cartes mobiles ?


----------



## Karma-design (12 Novembre 2009)

Tu ne lis pas ce que j'écris ?
La 4670m est devant la GT130m, mais on s'en fout, la GT130m est dans aucun Imac. 
Le mac avec une GT130 a une 9800mGS. 
Je t'invite a relire mon post et te renseigner un peu plus avant de trouver a redire a mes conclusions.


----------



## Clockover (15 Novembre 2009)

EUh j'avais un MacBook Pro avec une 8600M GT 265 et sous 3Dmark 06 je faisais dans les 3000-3500 et je viens d'acheter un imac 24" (avec Nvidia 130GT 512) à ma copine et sur 3dmark 06, il tappe 10000!

A mon avis ca n'a rien à voir avec une 8600 ou même une 9600!!!


----------



## Karma-design (16 Novembre 2009)

Peut être que j'ai écrit 9800mGS et non pas 8600mGT car c'est pas une 8600?
Il s'agirait de lire avant de commenter. De plus dans 3Dm06 le processeur est important. Pour finir 8600GT = la moitié des perfs d'une 9600GT, je te laisse imaginer pour la 9800 (qui est une 8800 rebadgee mais osef car 8800=9800>9600).


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Novembre 2009)

En l'état actuel des choses, j'ai bien "peur" que Karma Design ai raison. En tout cas il justifie plutôt bien ses propos.


----------



## Cybry (17 Novembre 2009)

> Tous les GPU des Imacs sont des GPU mobiles, or Apple leur donne toujours des dénominations de GPU de PC fixe, sûrement pour éviter de souligner que l'Imac est construit sur une architecture de PC portable.
> La tromperie sur les GPU existe depuis le début. Aucun nom de GPU donne par Apple ne correspond, il a donc fallu regarder les fiches techniques et voilà ce qui en ressort :
> 
> La 8800GS est une 8800mGT (64 sp, 512Mo bus 256bits)
> ...



Tu as ta source sur le fait que les GT130m dans les machines Apple sont des ge9800m gs ?

Parce que d'après notebookcheck, une gt130m est plutôt une évolution des ge9650, et son score 3Dmark06 oscille entre 5500 et 6500, selon le cpu auquel elle est associée :
 gt130m / Notebookcheck.
Donc en fait elle serait moins puissante qu'une 4670.

Maintenant, il y a l'exemple des 8800gs, qui elles sont bien des 8800m gt rébaptisées gs spécialement pour Apple (voir  Wikipedia/ge8800 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_8_Series#GeForce_8800M_Series).

S'il s'avèrait qu'Apple avait refait le coup en baptisant gt130M des cartes qui sont en fait des 9800m gs, je serai bigrement intéressé par un iMac 24' + gt130 

Bref, je suis intéressé par ta source pour cette correspondance 9800m gs <=> gt130m dans les iMacs.


----------



## Clockover (17 Novembre 2009)

Karma-design a dit:


> Peut être que j'ai écrit 9800mGS et non pas 8600mGT car c'est pas une 8600?
> Il s'agirait de lire avant de commenter. De plus dans 3Dm06 le processeur est important. Pour finir 8600GT = la moitié des perfs d'une 9600GT, je te laisse imaginer pour la 9800 (qui est une 8800 rebadgee mais osef car 8800=9800>9600).


 Je ne te citais pas personnellement, je citais tout ceux qui disent que GT130 = 8600 amélioré.

Pour moi 8600M GT = 3500pts et GT130 = 10000pts (tests réels fait sur les machines)
Donc j'appuye tes propos


----------



## Cybry (17 Novembre 2009)

La GT130m EST une évolution de la ge9650 qui dérive elle-même de la ge8600m.



> The Nvidia GeForce GT 130M is a DirectX 10 graphics card for notebooks and  technically a higher clocked GeForce 9650M GT with a lower current consumption . It is produced in 55nm and the current consumption is similar to the 9600M GT which is produced in 65nm. As the 9600M GT it features the PureVideo HD video processor (VP3) and HybridPower support.
> 
> In conjunction with the Nvidia 9100M G integrated graphics, the GT 130M supports Hybrid-SLI (only HybridPower). HybridPower is a technique to choose between the integrated and dedicated graphics core, if performance or battery runtime is needed. This works only in Windows Vista. Up to now the user has to use a tool to switch between the GPUs. Later Nvidia wants to switch automatically in the drivers. GeForceBoost is not supported with this card, as there would be no performance gain.
> 
> ...




Je parle des cartes mobiles, pas des cartes de bureau.

Maintenant, les 8800gs des iMacs précédents étaient en fait des 8800m gt rebadgées spécifiquement gs par Nvidia pour Apple.
Peut être que les GT130 dans les iMacs sont en fait des ge9800 rebadgées... Et ça serait très intéressant. c'est pourquoi je demande ses sources à Karma.


----------



## Cybry (17 Novembre 2009)

Je me réponds à moi même, je viens de lire également que les gt130m des iMac 24 sont en fait des 9800m gts mal nommées.

http://www.macworld.fr/2009/03/12/mac/incomprehension-autour-des-geforce-des-imac/60511/

Je vais creuser pour voir si je trouve d'autres sources dans ce genre, ça me semble quand même bien bizarre cette histoire. Peut être une magouille commerciale entre Apple et Nvidia permettant à Nvidia de faire un prix d'ami à Apple sur des batches de 9800m gts, déguisées en gt130m...

Vu aussi sur Wikipedia :



> La GeForce GT130 embarquée dans certain iMac de troisième génération, s'avère être une 9800M GTS une carte graphique au format MXM, seul format compatible avec l'emplacement disponible dans les iMac35



Miam miam...


----------



## drfloyd (20 Novembre 2009)

le debat de geeks qui vont se battre autour de 3 frame secondes pour jouer à Bioshock, LOL... revenez dans le monde réel les gars.

L'important est de savoir si la HD4670 est une carte qui permettent de jouer tranquille ou pas durant les 2 ans à venir sur iMac ???? C'est ma question.


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Novembre 2009)

ça dépend des jeux mais à priori oui tu pourras jouer, mais pas forcément en résolution maximale.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2009)

drfloyd a dit:


> L'important est de savoir si la HD4670 est une carte qui permettent de jouer tranquille ou pas durant les 2 ans à venir sur iMac ???? C'est ma question.



Ta question, tu l'as déjà posée DEUX fois  formulée différement sur le forum _jeux_ Et on t'a répondu : prends la 4850


----------



## Karma-design (20 Novembre 2009)

Désole Cybry je regardais plus le topic. 
Quelqu'un sur le forum l'a vu démonte a confirme que c'est une 98000mGS. 
De plus les résultats en bench confirment cela. 
Beaucoup de sources concordent. 
Si c'était une GT130 elle serait grillée par la 8800GS, or GT130>8800GS dans les benchs Imac... Et sinon facile : Windows, GPU-Z -> 64 stream processor, 512Mo bus 256bits, etc....


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2009)

Karma-design a dit:


> Désole Cybry je regardais plus le topic.
> Quelqu'un sur le forum l'a vu démonte a confirme que c'est une 98000mGS.
> De plus les résultats en bench confirment cela.
> Beaucoup de sources concordent.
> Si c'était une GT130 elle serait grillée par la 8800GS, or GT130>8800GS dans les benchs Imac... Et sinon facile : Windows, GPU-Z -> 64 stream processor, 512Mo bus 256bits, etc....



Je suis allez voir sur notebookcheck, et il est clair que la GT130m est bien en dessous de la 4670m :

GT 130 M (moyenne 3DMark 06 : 5604)

Radeon Mobility 4670 (moyenne 3DMark 06 : 6995)

Si ta GT130 est vraiment une 9800, elle doit être sacrément sous fréquencée ...

Débat réglé, il vaut mieux prendre l'ATI.


----------



## Karma-design (24 Novembre 2009)

Encore un petit troll, ça n'en finit pas sur ce sujet..
C'est une 9800mGS cadencée à 600/1500.
D'après mes calculs elle vaut une 9600GT fixe, c'est à dire 9800GT-20% environ, et la HD4850 est un peu supérieur à la 9800GT, donc la HD4850m équivaut a une 9800gt. 
Pour info je joue a CoD6 au max partout, AA*2 sur mon 24', c'est très fluide a vue d'oeil un bon 50-60FPS la plupart du temps. 

Et stop troller à parler de la GT130M, osef, elle équipe aucun Mac au monde.


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2009)

M ou pas M, les deux sont derrière la 4670 !

PassMark 3D Mark


----------



## Karma-design (24 Novembre 2009)

Pour être franc avec toi c'est même plus sujet a debat, tous les tests sur Imac donnent HD4670 et GT130 environ équivalentes, avec la GT130 un peu devant, HD4850 devant GT130, etc...
Crois moi les cartes graphiques je connais suffisament pour pouvoir en parler sans spéculer, et ça vient de mon expérience PC pas Mac.


----------



## Cybry (25 Novembre 2009)

Karma a raison, Apple a estampillé une 9800m avec le nom gt130.

Apple et nVidia avaient déjà fait le coup en estampillant '8800m gs' des puces qui étaient en fait des 8800m gts.

Donc il y a :
- les GT130 'ordinaires' vendues en OEM par nVidia aux constructeurs de PC, et qui sont en fait une évolution des 9650m, avec des perfs équivalentes,
- les puces que Apple appelle GT130 et a intégré à ses iMac qui sont en fait des ge9800m rebadgées.

Je cite mon message (voir plus haut dans le fil) :



> Je me réponds à moi même, je viens de lire également que les gt130m des iMac 24 sont en fait des 9800m gts mal nommées.
> 
> http://www.macworld.fr/2009/03/12/ma...es-imac/60511/
> 
> ...


C'est plus clair ??


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2009)

Karma-design a dit:


> Pour être franc avec toi c'est même plus sujet a debat, tous les tests sur Imac donnent HD4670 et GT130 environ équivalentes, avec la GT130 un peu devant, HD4850 devant GT130, etc...
> Crois moi les cartes graphiques je connais suffisament pour pouvoir en parler sans spéculer, et ça vient de mon expérience PC pas Mac.



Justement on trouve surtout des tests sur PC, mais les drivers ne sont pas du tout les mêmes sur Mac, alors en effet ça peut varier un peu. Disons que la GT130 et la 4670 ne sont pas assez éloignées pour un écart significatif.

Et t'inquiète je fréquente aussi la sphère PC depuis 1985, histoire de ne pas rester cloisonné comme certains dans les réactions de MacGé


----------



## le_pac (30 Novembre 2009)

pfffiooouuu on comprend plus rien à ce post !
moi je retiens : la 4850 meilleure que la 4670 ! he beh 3 pages pour ça.... :love:


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2009)

le_pac a dit:


> pfffiooouuu on comprend plus rien à ce post !
> moi je retiens : la 4850 meilleure que la 4670 ! he beh 3 pages pour ça.... :love:



Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que de toutes façons, on a des cartes graphiques qui sont complètement à la rue comparée à ce qu'il existe sur PC ... Et que mettre une 4850 ou une 4670 pour gérer du 2560*1440, c'est vraiment la honte ! Sans compter la quantité de VRAM aussi très en retrait.


----------



## Cybry (1 Décembre 2009)

Le truc c'est que Apple utilise des chip graphiques pour portables dans ses iMac, et que la mobility 4850 est aujourd'hui la puce graphique portable la plus rapide sur le marché. Apple pouvait difficilement proposer mieux à ce format...

Pour avoir mieux il faudrait qu'Apple intègre une carte graphique desktop (genre les 58xx fraîchement sorties), mais là on n'est plus dans l'esprit de l'iMac avec un encombrement réduit, quasiment aucun bruit, et une consommation réduite.

Il faut savoir ce qu'on veut comme machine aussi... personnellement je trouve que l'iMac est un très bon compromis puissance/agrément/design.


----------



## Riptor (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, je compte acheter un iMac 21,5 avec ATI 4670 cette semaine.

J'ai trouvé un comparatif des performances graphiques des iMac sur ce site : http://barefeats.com/imi7g2.html
Par contre, la 4670 n'est pas testée.
Peut-on s'attendre à ce que mon iMac ait des performances légèrement supérieures à l'iMac 3.06GHz Core 2 Duo with GeForce GT 130 qui apparaît sur les graphs ?


----------



## Damze (4 Janvier 2010)

Riptor a dit:


> Bonjour, je compte acheter un iMac 21,5 avec ATI 4670 cette semaine.
> 
> J'ai trouvé un comparatif des performances graphiques des iMac sur ce site : http://barefeats.com/imi7g2.html
> Par contre, la 4670 n'est pas testée.
> Peut-on s'attendre à ce que mon iMac ait des performances légèrement supérieures à l'iMac 3.06GHz Core 2 Duo with GeForce GT 130 qui apparaît sur les graphs ?




Ca devrait passer sans soucis, car la ATI est une carte légérement plus puissante que la GT 130 et en plus de çela, ta diagonale d'écran est moindre, donc moins de pixels à gérer, donc plus de ressources pour les autres calculs


----------



## baki (5 Janvier 2010)

Contrairement à ce qu'on lit sur certains fil, Apple ne vend pas une carte underclockée.

J'ai vérifié les specs techniques de la carte avec GPU-Z.
La carte correspond bien à celle que ATI vend.
C'est une ATI mobility radeon HD 4670. GPU à 680 Mhz quand la 3D est activée, en 2D la fréquence descend à 230 Mhz.
La fréquence de la mémoire est à 790 Mhz

*Futurs aquéreurs de l'iMac 21,5", la carte video n'est pas underclockée et pleinement opérationnelle. *


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Janvier 2010)

Merci de l'info.


----------



## gcr (7 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je suis justement un futur acquéreur d'un iMac 21.5" et j'hésite encore entre les 2 modèles en raison de la carte graphique.

Mes besoins : retouche photo & montage vidéo + bootcamp pour quelques logiciels PC qui, à ma connaissance, n'ont pas d'équivalent mac

Mon iMac ne me servira pas à jouer.

Dans ces conditions, quelle config me conseilleriez-vous ? Est-ce que je verrai une différence entre les 2 cartes graphiques ? La 9400M est-elle suffisante ou vaut-il mieux prendre la 4670 pour être plus tranquille à l'avenir ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2010)

gcr a dit:


> ou vaut-il mieux prendre la 4670 pour être plus tranquille à l'avenir ?



Voilà


----------



## clochelune (8 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Voilà



perso j'ai pris la ATI, j'aurai pu prendre l'autre mais si je veux garder mon iMac pas mal d'années, j'ai préféré cette option (car avec mon MacBook je pensais que 80 go de DD interne était largement suffisant, j'ai vite vu mon erreur!)

je ne fais pas grand chose (surf, mail et bureautique surtout), pas de retouche photo, pas de jeu, mais j'ai beaucoup de photos et iTunes aussi bien rempli...
j'ia de très nombreux dossiers, mémoires, photos et musique

et je suis bien plus à l'aise sur mon iMac que sur le MacBook qui était vite plein (je devais tout balancer sur un DD externe mais pas facile pour moi de jongler, bref)
du coup, 1 To de disque dur et une carte ATI, je me suis dit que ça le ferait! j'en avais pour quelques années de tranquillité (je ne télécharge pas de film, de vidéo, mais qui sait avec les avancées du téléchargement!? car j'en viendrai sans doute aux livres numérisés même si je ne saurai me passer du livre papier, comme je n'ai su me passer des lettres et enveloppes timbrées et pourtant à présent j'utilise beaucoup le courriel! moins d'archives dans nos placards)

bref, je pense que vaut mieux prévoir si tu ne comptes pas le changer tous les 2 ans


----------



## elamapi (8 Mars 2010)

A propos des ATI et autre carte qui sont "a la rue" sur mac. Faut quand même savoir un truc ... ça chauffe.

Je suis en train de revendre mes ATI 4870, (soit le modele juste au dessus de la 4850 et 4670).

Et pour info, cette carte se balade a 75° mini au repo si on baisse les ventillo, 50° mini avec les ventillo a 75% .. et les ventillo a 75% c'est comme si vous aviez un seche cheveux a coté de l'ordi ...

La température monte a plus de 90° en  jouant a WOW avec les ventilos à 80%.

Si Apple mettait ces cartes dans ses iMac, je vous explique même pas le bordel.

Perso, les PCs avions a reaction qui me chauffe l'appart j'en suis revenu. Mon iMac silencieux qui me permet de jouer honorablement, ça me convient largement, j'espere bien qu'apple ne cedera pas aux chants des ATI/NVIDIA et de leurs centrales thermiques


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2010)

J'ai un iMac i7 + ATI4850 : sur COD4 tout à fond en résolution native, il est très agréabe de ne pas entendre les ventilos. Certes, çà chauffe sur le haut de la coque, mais le silence de la machine est exceptionnel


----------



## Aiwan (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, j'aurais besoin de certaines indications parce que je m'y connais pas trop en machines. 

Je voudrais me faire plaisir en m'achetant un iMac 27" avec la carte ATI Radeon HD 4670. 

Je joue également à WoW, et je ne voudrais pas acheter un ordinateur qui ne puisse pas supporter le jeu. 

Est-ce possible, avec cette taille d'écran et cette carte, de jouer à WoW avec une bonne qualité d'image, de fluidité etc ? sans jouer avec des résolutions inférieures (les gros pixels me tuent les yeux...).

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 
Aiwan


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Juillet 2010)

WOW étant un jeu ancien, ça devrait aller.


----------



## Aiwan (2 Juillet 2010)

Merci DarkMoineau ^^

Si des gens peuvent apporter des informations complémentaires, je suis preneur. 

Aiwan


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Juillet 2010)

De rien 

Mais bon suffit de regarder la configuration minimale de Wow:

Mac® OS X 10.3.9
Processeur 933 MHz G4, G5 ou supérieur ou processeur Intel
512 Mo RAM ou plus, DDR RAM recommandée
Carte ATI ou NVIDIA® avec 32 Mo VRAM ou plus
10 Go d&#8217;espace libre sur le disque dur
Lecteur de DVD-ROM


----------



## Cybry (3 Juillet 2010)

Sur le long terme et vu la résolution de l'écran tu ferais mieux de prendre une 4850.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Juillet 2010)

Ah oui s'il veut jouer à un jeux plus récent ça pourrais être utile. Mais après il faut vraiment prendre les jeux au cas par cas.


----------



## Cybry (3 Juillet 2010)

Wotlk est déjà assez demandeur, avec les nouvelles textures et effets et la distance de vue allongée par défaut. Maintenant, c'est sûr, ca n'est pas le dernier fps avec les graphismes de la mort...

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que son iMac va sans doute lui durer de nombreuses années, et que l'achat d'une 4850 me semble préférable dans tous les cas, vu la taille de l'écran. Ca serait bête de se rendre compte dans 2 ans que même en qualité moyenne, certains jeux rament.
Il commence à y avoir de plus en plus de portage de jeux sur mac, et, accessoirement, on se rend compte que les perfs à matériel égal sont nettement inférieures sur mac à celles sur pc, la faute apparemment aux drivers et à l'implémentation d'OpenGl par Apple.
Ca va sans doute s'améliorer, mais combien de temps il faudra pour optimiser les drivers et opengl...mystère. 
Bref, dans le doute, et si disposer d'une machine pour jouer confortablement est un point important, soit je claquerais un petit billet de plus pour avoir une 4850, soit je passerais mon chemin et je resterais sur PC.
Autre option pas si déconnante sinon, partir sur un imac 21' avec une 4670 (la résolution d'écran est moindre).


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement sur un 27, choisir la 4850 pourrait être une bonne idée pour les autres jeux.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2010)

Sur un 27", j'aurais tendance à penser que la 4850 est indispensable


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Juillet 2010)

Indispensable peut-être pas mais chaudement recommandée oui ^^


----------



## Damze (6 Juillet 2010)

On attend toujours impatiemment qu'Apple nous livre de nouvelles cartes graphiques dans les mac de bureaux 
Les ATI 5000 devraient arriver, après si ils vont être dans les nouveaux iMac... :/
N'empêche que le mieux c'est d'avoir un PC avec une carte graphique de fou en plus de son Mac  Mais ça fait mal au porte-monnaie ^^

Par contre en ce moment, je sens mon iMac 24" GT130 qui souffre beaucoup : Chaleur + STALKER SoC au détail Max...Quand on dit que l'optimisation c'est importante dans un jeu !!!


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2010)

Damze a dit:


> On attend toujours impatiemment qu'Apple nous livre de nouvelles cartes graphiques dans les mac de bureaux
> Les ATI 5000 devraient arriver, après si ils vont être dans les nouveaux iMac... :/
> N'empêche que le mieux c'est d'avoir un PC avec une carte graphique de fou en plus de son Mac  Mais ça fait mal au porte-monnaie ^^
> 
> Par contre en ce moment, je sens mon iMac 24" GT130 qui souffre beaucoup : Chaleur + STALKER SoC au détail Max...Quand on dit que l'optimisation c'est importante dans un jeu !!!



Certes mais avoir une tour en plus de l'iMac, ca prend trop de place, sans compter qu'après plus d'une décennie de machines silencieuses, revenir à ça serait dur.

On ne demande pas la carte de fou mais une bonne déjà


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2010)

Honnêtement, la 4850 marche vraiment pas mal du tout sur mon 27" avec un silence exceptionnel ; çà change du PMG5 et de l'ATI9800 avec ses ventilos qui tournaient à donf'


----------

